# This Is Just Plain Crazy



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i saw these pictures on the other "site" these are for real, 85 year old man driving around town with his trailer, not just from one spot to another, he was sleeping in it also, the local police were notified.

Click the link...... sunny

my webpage

My Webpage

My Webpage

My Webpage


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hopefully they get him off the road. That is nuts towing that TT with an olds.

Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats a class 1 hitch rated for 2000 pounds.
I bet that trailer goes 6K easy.
No trailer brakes either


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hopefully he has some kind of options. Sounds like he doesn't have many.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Besides the other observations about the TV and hitch, I would also comment that the elderly gentleman probably has no resources and is doing the best he can.

If/when we all make it to 85, we would hope to have a better place to stay. It's a sad situation but I understand the safety issues to the community at large.

Bill


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

HEY!!

I see that he has Maryland tags. I think I saw him in the Wal-Mart parking lot this past Sunday here in Salisbury!!

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

It does look like Route 50!

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I flew into Frankfurt Germany this morning, then drove about 220 miles southeast. It is amazing the size of trailers I saw today being towed by small fords and 3 series BMW's









At least they keep their speed down, and stay in the right lane, but I saw a lot of "tail wagging the dog"

These Autobahn's sure are a lot of fun, though!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I also would assume the fellow either hasn't the where-with-all and/or resources to manage any better and find it pretty sad that we as a society have the resources to bust him but nothing to help him.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's not be too hard on the guy...he's probably a retired State employee.







I hope Texas takes better care of me, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a shame to be in that position
But I hope they stop him before someone gets hurt.

Don


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

I can't laugh at this. It is just too sad. Did someone on the "other site" say if help was extended to this gentleman? I certainly hope someone stepped in to help him find a permanent place to stay, and referrals for health care.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

nothing has been said about his wefare, these pictures were taken over the course of a couple of weeks in various locations in and around maryland. last sighting was on the 20th july, he was doing about 35 in a 55 mph zone. the msp were notified at that time.
imho, regardless of his situation, he was/is a accident waiting to happen, if i saw something like that and did not report it, and next thing i know he is in a major wreak, i would feel pretty_______ well you get my drift.

darrel


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

2" ball, no chains. Note the brake dust on the third picture.

It looks like a fairly new car. I dunno, late 90's maybe. He could've traded it for an older v8 pickup, and have change for some mirrors.

On a lighter note, I was passed today on a two lane in a no passing zone on a hill approach. I was doing 65 with my kids in the 'Gator and towing the OB. The nut was doing well over 100.

Auto-bahn'd himself into a phone-pole about three miles ahead of me. Awful mess by the time I got there. Darwin award issued.

Like Eastwood said, "A man's got to know his limitations."


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

At least he has an electic tongue jack. He'll need it to jack the trailer up the 18" needed to get it off the ball


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good one Jim!

If I am not mistaken, the car is also front wheel drive, dare I say traction problems









John


----------

